# Heres my newest!



## deevo (Jan 19, 2010)

Picked this up last July, should of posted then totally forgot!
2009 Jeep Wrangler Sahara Unlimited, planning on putting heavy duty bumpers, winch on the front, then lift and tires! As long as the tree work keeps a coming I'll have money for my other toys!
Wife drives it mostly for now as she doesn't like driving my trucks!


----------



## mndlawn (Jan 20, 2010)

Love the look of the new JK's.


----------

